# 17 Cruze LS speaker upgrade?



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm sure it will be an improvement, but it won't be ideal. Look for some with low rms ratings and high spl/sensitivity ratings to get the most out of the power you have


----------

